# simplicity sulky cart with roller question



## migtymoe64 (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm new to this or any forum and still trying to figurt it out. I have a question about a recent purchase and figured I should ask some experts. I picked up this great condition simplicity cart with roller and handle from a sweet old lady and I have no clue how rare it is or of it's value. I've searched high and low and can find very little info on it and havent found a single one for sale. I dont want to sell I just need help deciding how much I should put into a restore job on it. I love this thing! 
The cart has been repainted red a long time ago by the looks of it and there is no rust at all. Under the red is a orange color. It has all its pins and the tires still look new. No dents or dings! The roller has surface rust only and sides still have the orange color. 
Can I get some help with it's value and what kind of restore job I should invest in? BTW I paid 50 bucks for the whole set.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Its from a two wheel walk behind Simplicity tractor from the 1950s , maybe the early 60s. Extremely rare in that shape and complete with roller, However rare and worth probably wont go hand in hand in this instance, that said at least 500.00. While there is considerable interest in the Gravely, David Bradly, Standard, and Planet JR walk behinds, there is limited interest or collectibility ($) in the Simplicity and some degree Bolens walk behinds. I hope other chime in


----------



## migtymoe64 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.. It looks like the origional color is about the same as my old case tractor, but I'm not sure about the wheels and the seat. and the hardest thing will be getting an emblem for the back of it.. 
more imput from other members is very welcome.. I would like to hear what they would do with it as far as restore and their opinion of it's value. I simply cant believe how well made things were back in those days! I'm not looking to sell and Im sure I'll be giving lots of grand kids rides for years to come in this thing


----------



## migtymoe64 (Sep 17, 2014)

All the kids love this thing!


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

migtymoe64 said:


> Thanks for the reply.. It looks like the origional color is about the same as my old case tractor, but I'm not sure about the wheels and the seat. and the hardest thing will be getting an emblem for the back of it..
> more imput from other members is very welcome.. I would like to hear what they would do with it as far as restore and their opinion of it's value. I simply cant believe how well made things were back in those days! I'm not looking to sell and Im sure I'll be giving lots of grand kids rides for years to come in this thing


If your not in a rush 'll try to get some paint info, the color was a little more orangy than the Case, but your right its close. I don't know how close to original color you will get its over 60 years old, and your right they really built those things like a tank, able to with stand several lifetimes, can you post a picture of what's left of the emblem


----------



## migtymoe64 (Sep 17, 2014)

The emblem on mine is completly painted over. I dont even see an outline where it would be but I did find a couple pics on other sites that I assume would be the same as mine. I apreciate all the help. If you think it's worth around 500 bucks then thats a heck of a lot more than I paid for it so I can blow a few dollars on getting it back to origional.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's the manual. t was probably built between 1964-1967 Your hitch was modified to a ball hitch versus a pin hitch,(eys dont see well it looks like it might b the orignal hitch from the early 60s model. The older model from 1957 had a different hitch. http://bsintek.basco.com/BriggsDocumentDisplay/default.aspx?filename=heCBEN8aqH6rE3Cvh5kbp796Dq


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

migtymoe64 said:


> All the kids love this thing!


Actually that's a little scary.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> Actually that's a little scary.


I've gotten in trouble for voicing my opinion on this before, so now I just keep my mouth shut and pray


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

GTcollector said:


> I've gotten in trouble for voicing my opinion on this before, so now I just keep my mouth shut and pray


That was something that was drilled into my head as a youngster. Never ride on the tongue, never ride in a trailer with your feet/legs over the front. Never walk between a trailer and a tow vehicle when the engine was running.


----------



## imbill (Mar 4, 2014)

skunkhome said:


> actually that's a little scary.


 x 2 !!!!!!!!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

I never realized the case deck was LH discharge.


----------



## migtymoe64 (Sep 17, 2014)

the tractor wasnt moving. She rode in the back holding onto the seat. She just climbed onto it while I was stoped. Good Lord!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

migtymoe64 said:


> the tractor wasnt moving. She rode in the back holding onto the seat. She just climbed onto it while I was stoped. Good Lord!


That's good to know.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

skunkhome said:


> I never realized the case deck was LH discharge.


Everyone I have owned has been a LH discharge


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

migtymoe64 said:


> the tractor wasnt moving. She rode in the back holding onto the seat. She just climbed onto it while I was stoped. Good Lord!


MM, on many forums guys are showing children as young as yours DRIVING the tractor by themselves, well steering them. When I made comments about safety, I was a pariah on the forum, since you obviously know better and it wasn't a moving tractor, then I apologize for insinuating you were irresponsible. If an adult lets a baby drive or ride on a lawn mower/garden tractor/ATV, you are not being a responsible adult, AND if anything happens to that baby there is a good chance CPS will find the pictures you post. I just wonder why other people worry about these kids more than their own parents seem to, weird. I believe that is due to the socialization of our young by daycares rather than in the home. There is no bond between a child and a daycare worker or a child and a mother when that child is raised in daycare and then is further socialized by government run schools and the media. Translation, in the future parents and children will not have a bond toward each other, that is scary.


----------



## migtymoe64 (Sep 17, 2014)

I havent seen any right hand discharge case tractors and I'm telling ya it was strange changing the direction that I mowed the yard when I got it. the mower deck has very little play it it so when you bump something with the shoot you really know it. It will take down your mailbox. lol They also have an early rear discharge that shoots the clippings directly out between the rear tires. My case is the 1983 that had the white seat and attachments. It was a mess when I got it but the rust was very minor so it was a simple restore. Thats why I was leaning tward the case red and power whit for the cart restore because I have leftover paint. 
The only ones that have rode on the seat while in motion has been myself and my wife just to try it out and its amazing how sturdy the bar is that the seat is mounted on.


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

migtymoe64 said:


> I havent seen any right hand discharge case tractors and I'm telling ya it was strange changing the direction that I mowed the yard when I got it. the mower deck has very little play it it so when you bump something with the shoot you really know it. It will take down your mailbox. lol They also have an early rear discharge that shoots the clippings directly out between the rear tires. My case is the 1983 that had the white seat and attachments. It was a mess when I got it but the rust was very minor so it was a simple restore. Thats why I was leaning tward the case red and power whit for the cart restore because I have leftover paint.
> The only ones that have rode on the seat while in motion has been myself and my wife just to try it out and its amazing how sturdy the bar is that the seat is mounted on.


almost all brands offered a rear discharge deck, I for one love them, no windrows, and you can cut from either direction, very fast


----------

